# My poor calico Ryukin Goldfish :(



## Elloria (Jul 26, 2008)

Well ive had this issue with him for a while now. Seems to be months. Ive tried soaking his food, fasting him nothing seems to do the trick. He constantly has issues with his swim bladder. The other two fish i have (red oranda and ryukin) are just fine and have never had this issue. He doesnt float upside down all the time. Thats only when its really bad. When hes having issues his butt floats to the top and he cant seem to get his barrings. Swims irratically trying to fix himself. Is there anything i can do to help him get better?

He is in a 28 Gallon fish tank. Tank water is clear and the current isnt too strong. I have one large tall plant in the back corner of the tank with two smaller ornaments on the bottom


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Hope you get him fixed up!


----------



## orandablue (Nov 9, 2009)

HI,we've alot in common. My blue Oranda has had these same conditions for years,I ve tried alot of different meds,ertho,then clout and resently pond fungus elininator. Unfortunetly for me, he or she is only worse and worse but I can't give up.He only lays on the bottom and moves his fins,and if he gets better like the last time I gave Ertho he can open his mouth bigger and eats again seems like he might recover but I think maybe I over feed him because I so glad he's able to.Relate? Well I'm going to him 1/4 water change tonight and try the ertho again tomorrow.I don't much about swimmbladders or anything but have alot bad experience.So I hope you will write back,and we compare notes.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I would try fasting him for a day, then feed him peas. They will help clean out his system.


----------



## tangerineCow (Jul 29, 2010)

Sometimes, because of their shape, the internal organs push against the swim bladder. If that's the case with yours there isn't much you can do to right it. I imagine it gets worse as the fishes shape changes while growing. But don't lose hope! I actually just came across this article and it really made me happy. It's about a person with an oranda with really bad swim bladder issues: thedesignspace.net/MT2archives/000129.html


----------

